# Monitor Alaska



## martin0683 (Nov 23, 2005)

Veran chavos tengo un monitor alaska pero a alguien se le ocurrio formatear la maquina y percatarse de que no tienen el software del monitor y como se enceuntra en predeterminado esta un poco distorcionado las imagenes y no se si alguien de ustedes me pueda decir donde podre conseguir este software y les estare muy agradecidos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 23, 2005)

Me parece que lo que tienes que buscar es el driver de la tarjeta de video y no del monitor.

Marcelo.


----------

